# Custom end grain cutting boards



## Tballard169 (Mar 7, 2020)

I wanted to share my cutting boards I make in my wood shop.  I mainly use purple heart, red heart, hard maple, walnut and cherry.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 7, 2020)

Sweet !


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 7, 2020)

Couple more


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Will Squared (Mar 7, 2020)

Looks like when you are not cutting you can play chess.

I just happened to be googling cutting boards last night.
They spoke highly of Acacia wood for boards.

Nice work.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 7, 2020)

What do you get for a board?


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 7, 2020)

Those look really nice. Ever route a blood ring in to them?


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 7, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Those look really nice. Ever route a blood ring in to them?









No I have not done that to one but probably could do it.  My ones I personally use I have never really had alot of blood or juices on the board so never don't it


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 7, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> What do you get for a board?









It really depends on amount of exotic wood I use and if the design is the 3d ones....those take extra steps and glue ups to do....anywhere from 40-150...I have a buddy that has sold some of his for up to 250 bucks cause it all exotic wood and 3d style


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 7, 2020)

Gorgeous, look way too nice to get slopped up in the kitchen. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 7, 2020)

Those are beautiful!  Would almost hate to use them also.  The purple heart is beautiful wood, a friend made us a double candle lantern out of it...never been used

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 7, 2020)

Nice work on those , they look great . I make the edge grain boards . I like the way they look , and not as many hours on my feet . 
As far as the juice groove , I wasn't doing it either , but found that people want it . That's the difference between a " cutting " board and a " carving " board . 
I made up a jig to cut the groove , and a finger grab on the bottom . Works out pretty good once you get a system down . Again nice work on those . 
Simple jig , set to offset edge of router base to CL of bit . 





Run clockwise inside .


----------



## Crazy88 (Mar 7, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work on those , they look great . I make the edge grain boards . I like the way they look , and not as many hours on my feet .
> As far as the juice groove , I wasn't doing it either , but found that people want it . That's the difference between a " cutting " board and a " carving " board .
> I made up a jig to cut the groove , and a finger grab on the bottom . Works out pretty good once you get a system down . Again nice work on those .
> Simple jig , set to offset edge of router base to CL of bit .
> ...


Man that is a nice cutting board!!


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 9, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work on those , they look great . I make the edge grain boards . I like the way they look , and not as many hours on my feet .
> As far as the juice groove , I wasn't doing it either , but found that people want it . That's the difference between a " cutting " board and a " carving " board .
> I made up a jig to cut the groove , and a finger grab on the bottom . Works out pretty good once you get a system down . Again nice work on those .
> Simple jig , set to offset edge of router base to CL of bit .
> ...












Nice work there!!  What size cove bit do you use?  I have a palm router with a fence attachment so might be the ticket for me.   I make different sizes too


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 9, 2020)

The smaller checkered board is end grain made for my daughter...still looks great and handles the cutting better than edge grain. The other board is edge grain and one of the very first ones I ever made...as you can see it looks good but has alot of knife marks....if taken care of it these boards will continue to look great and last a long time


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 9, 2020)

I think that was a 3/4 bit . I use a 1 1/4 hp Bosch palm router for that . The jig sets the stop points at the corners and the offset from the sides .


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 9, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I think that was a 3/4 bit . I use a 1 1/4 hp Bosch palm router for that . The jig sets the stop points at the corners and the offset from the sides .










So a half inch cove bit would be fine?   Is your jig adjustable?  Any pics of how you made it? And tips? Thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice Cutting Boards, Tballard !!!
Like.

Ever make any Cheese Boards?

No Stains involved:












Bear


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Cutting Boards, Tballard !!!
> Like.
> 
> Ever make any Cheese Boards?
> ...










Thanks....no I have not made any cheese boards. Those are great looking boards. I made a fancy fish cleaning board for my dad once..


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2020)

Tballard169 said:


> Thanks....no I have not made any cheese boards. Those are great looking boards. I made a fancy fish cleaning board for my dad once..




I'm betting Dad didn't use it---Too Pretty.
I got a cutting board like that, from my Son, for Christmas!!
No way will I cut meat on it !!!
I should tell him to make me an Ugly one to use, but He probably doesn't know how.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 9, 2020)

Tballard169 said:


> So a half inch cove bit would be fine? Is your jig adjustable? Any pics of how you made it? And tips? Thanks


You could try a 1/2 , see if you like it . 
I just use a simple " T " profile . 







One longer horizontal side screws to work bench ,
The short side is cut to set the distance from side of the board to the groove  , also holds the board in place .






The vertical acts as the fence to guide the router .






screws around all 4 sides . I make 2 long sides , 2 shorts for the ends . 






Size of the cutting board , and the router you plan to use will give you your numbers .


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 9, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> You could try a 1/2 , see if you like it .
> I just use a simple " T " profile .
> View attachment 435416
> 
> ...









Awesome!  Thanks


----------



## Tballard169 (Mar 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm betting Dad didn't use it---Too Pretty.
> I got a cutting board like that, from my Son, for Christmas!!
> No way will I cut meat on it !!!
> I should tell him to make me an Ugly one to use, but He probably doesn't know how.
> ...












No he does not and it's hanging in his garage


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2020)

Tballard169 said:


> No he does not and it's hanging in his garage




That's easy for me to know that, because your Dad's Son who made that is 45.
And My Son, who made my Cutting board is 47.

Bear


----------

